# Three Kp members finally meet up



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Pamela F and myself met up last year and Mo has come all the way from Brisbane, Australia to stay with Pamela F. 
How could we let it go by without us all meeting up.


----------



## Mardi (May 25, 2011)

How wonderful, hope you all had a great time together and swapped zillions of patterns


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Way to go! I hope you have/had a great time.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Such lovely smiles !!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

What a great adventure....so happy you were all able to get together.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

What a happy reunion. Glad you could meet each other. Cheers!


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Great picture...thanks for sharing and how wonderful you could get together.
What fun. Kiffer


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

How fun. Thank you for sharing a great picture of everyone.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

How nice.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How nice is that. Do I dare say you all look alike? Well, you do


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

That is So nice, and you all look so happy!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you do look like family in looks. And of course you are KP family! You all look very happy.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW!! That is a beautiful pic. I can imagine you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my word, ya'll do look alike! So happy some of our members can meet each other! It is so much fun and I hope you have had a wonderful time together. God bless each one of you. Love this picture.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

How wonderful to meet up with beautiful people! I am sure you are all having a blast! Love and Light.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely photo of a happy meeting. Bet you had lots to discuss!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful and you all seem to be happy to be together. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a heartwarming picture. Three KPers getting together. Bet you were all talking nineteen to the dozen.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Look at those lovely Knitting Hands all holding each other. I LOVE this picture! We need to see MORE KP reunions!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Three lovely ladies. Great memories!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

What a beautiful thing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Your picture says it all........how wonderful that you could all meet!

Bet you had lots of laughter.......so happy for you all.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

you all look so happy together--- I am jealous. lol


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a lovely photo and so happy to read that 3 KP members met each other and are wonderful friends.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh, how fun!
Beautiful photo!!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

How I Wish I was there.

So Happy that you shared your happy time together with all of us. Nice to see KP er's meeting, sharing patterns, stitches, and smiles.
It's Lovely to see all of you.
Your Friend from the other side of the pond.

KatM


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

What a wonderful event ! Sooner or later, someone will organize a large KP gathering.....perhaps one on each continent !! Then we could ALL attend.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

how neat.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I sometimes dream of such a meeting, but you went and did it. Good for you!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

jstrr1 said:


> Look at those lovely Knitting Hands all holding each other. I LOVE this picture! We need to see MORE KP reunions!


Those hands truly felt the love that night xxx

A bond has well and truly been forged xxxx

Thank you 'nanny Y' and (grandad J) for bringing our precious Mo back to us xxxx

Next stop Australia? Lol xxxx

Thank you for making this amazing journey extra special xxxx

Another KP buddy of mine has taken the plunge and asked to meet up! KP family is just the best.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

katm13 said:


> How I Wish I was there.
> 
> So Happy that you shared your happy time together with all of us. Nice to see KP er's meeting, sharing patterns, stitches, and smiles.
> It's Lovely to see all of you.
> ...


Hello you xxxx wish you were here too 💜

Got the delivery order sorted for me?

Those not in the know ..... Tissues for Tuesday. Going home day.

Love you xxx


----------

